# Inexpensive Machine Shop



## MadHatter (Jan 11, 2007)

I found a great online machine shop that can fabricate parts out of just about anything for a very reasonable price. You download their program and use it to design your part, and you can get a quote and lead time immediately from your design.

I am not affiliated with them, I work for a large aircraft manufacturer, and when our shop can't get my parts made in time I use these guys. I don't get commission (against my company policy) or any other kudos. I just thought someone might find them useful.

http://www.emachineshop.com/


----------



## highorder (Jan 12, 2007)

what do they call posts like this?


----------



## MadHatter (Jan 12, 2007)

Like what?


----------



## highorder (Jan 12, 2007)

your first post seems to be a solicitation. some call it spam.


----------



## I'M DK (Jan 12, 2007)

When it's a first post I call it suspect.

DK


----------



## MadHatter (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, I apologize for that. I just found out about this forum, and after reading some of the posts it seems that some people enjoy designing the parts, but once the part is designed, they look to outsource the mass fabrication, and after seeing a SureFire head that would have been $195-ish I thought someone might be interested. I don't have the time to play with this stuff, but I thought I'd offer something to the forum.

So. . .Yes that was my first post.
No it is not spam.
Yes, I'll quit offering whatever I think might help others and just get 15 or 20 "WooHoo!" posts under my belt before I offer any more advice.


----------



## I'M DK (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry,should have welcomed you first.
Follow up posts will prove who you are as they do all of us.
The spammers are getting the better of us.

DK


----------



## MadHatter (Jan 12, 2007)

That's cool. 

We're good.

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65535 (Jan 12, 2007)

Definately a good thing to know about. I wish i had a shop.


----------



## Norm (Jan 12, 2007)

Madhatter welcome to CPF.
Thanks for the link.
Norm


----------



## highorder (Jan 12, 2007)

I have looked at the program. it is very simple, and not very powerful, but better than drawing on a beverage napkin.

I have no idea how much they charge for the parts once drawn, but I have a funny feeling I am both faster, and cheaper.

someone try these guys out and give us all a full report. maybe Madhatter can make some time to evaluate the service he suggests we use.


----------



## MadHatter (Jan 12, 2007)

O.K. I used them a couple of times this past year for parts when my company shop could not get me parts in time. I had 1,000 square lids with various recesses in them for component clearances made from 7075 Al (~2in x 3in x .1in). They made them in 4 weeks for just under $1.50 each including shipping.

I also used them to make some 1/4in 420 stainless steel plates with 14 to 40 holes in them depending on their application. They made them for ~$5.00 to ~22.00 each.

I am not a machinist, and I have not personally paid for anything to be made by a machinist, but compared to the hourly rate of my companies machine shop charges my department, these prices are a steal.

I like the things I see here. I thought I was the only one who liked doing stuff for the simple reason of "Because I can, that's why" so I thought I'd give a little something that someone in my situation could use. A machine shop for someone who has the time to sit at their computer now and again and design stuff, but no time to go out into a shop to actually machine it.


----------



## highorder (Jan 13, 2007)

the only issue I see here is the lack of dimensioning. you can draw the part, and print it, but you will have to make dimensional notes BY HAND. the program is only designed to create files to be sent in to the emachineshop...


but for those that design parts for ME to machine, you should be able to sent me that part file, and I can work from there! either way, its a simple fun program.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 13, 2007)

I wonder if they accept orders for modifying parts (boring and cutting battery tubes, for example).

Highorder, what's your hourly maching rate? I may need some ArcAA heads bored to fit Luxes. I've done it before with a Dremel, but machined mods look soooo much better. 

:thanks:


----------



## highorder (Jan 14, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## missionaryman (Jan 15, 2007)

highorder, what do you charge to quad & tri bore mag bodies?


----------



## Tritium (Jan 15, 2007)

missionaryman said:


> highorder, what do you charge to quad & tri bore mag bodies?


 
+1

Thurmond


----------



## TXArsonCop (Jan 15, 2007)

missionaryman said:


> highorder, what do you charge to quad & tri bore mag bodies?



+1 again!


----------



## highorder (Jan 15, 2007)

I have never tri/quad bored a Mag. anyone have any pics for reference?


----------



## missionaryman (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is one example and here is another, they are usually done in a small run and always sell out pretty quick. I have seen one that is bored to accomadate both 4 accros and 3 accross so you can use it for just about any combination.


----------



## highorder (Jan 15, 2007)

is that bored the entire length of a 3/4 cell body? I'll have to look over my tooling and see what I have...


----------



## missionaryman (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah it's a cut down 4 cell


----------

